# Ikan Koi > Konstruksi, Sistem Filter dan Kualitas Air Kolam >  Rencana Kolam Baru

## ari-radja

Bapak-bapak yang terhormat,
Kolam baru ukuran 4m (L) x 6m (P) x 2m (D) sudah dimulai. Tukang kolam mulai menggali tanah yang akan dijadikan lokasi kolam saya. Nah, rencananya, filternya akan saya buat sejajar dengan kolam di sepanjang kolam tersebut. Jadi, ukuran tempat yang disediakan untuk filter adalah 6m x 0,5 m, cukupkan lebarnya?  Setlement chamber akan sya buat vortex, selebihnya biasa dengan media filter seluruhnya biobal. Yang jadi pertanyaan saya, apakah kedalaman setlement chamber yang dihubungkan dengan bottom drain harus lebih dalam dari kolam terdalam? Lalu, bentuk dasar vortek itu mengerucut atau bulat atau bagaimana? Mohon pencerahanan dari para suhu. Kolam ini betul-betul akan saya rancang dengan matang supaya tidak menyesal di belakang hari karena harus bongkar pasang. 
Selain itu, ada teman yang memberitahu saya bahwa untuk kolam dengan kedalaman lebih dari 1,5 meter tidak memerlukan arus tambahan untuk menggerakkan seluruh bagian air di kolam, benarkah?
Maaf pertanyaannya panjang sekali, karena saya tak ingin kolam salah. Matur nuwun.

Ari - Solo

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## irwhadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## siong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ari-radja

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ari-radja

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## showa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ari-radja

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Davkoi

> Untuk filter saya rencana di sepanjang kolam tersebut, tapi lebarnya 1 meter dengan kedalaman 2 meter, jadi nanti menjadi 1 x 6 x 2 dibagi beberapa chamber.


Sepengetahuan aku , kalau filter pak Ari , dalamnya 2 meter . butuh hi blow yang kuat . karena tumpukan yang bawah dari bioball akan mudah kehabisan oksigen . 

Tks

----------


## mdharmaw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## irwhadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ari-radja

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ari-radja

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Stanley

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ari-radja

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Stanley

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chris

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chester

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

Kulo nuwun, MAs Ari, numpang nanya Om Chester ya bentar..

Om Ricky,

Yang membedakan antara BAKKI SHOWER dan TRICKLE TOWER kalau begitu hanya media-nya saja ya? Artinya 'Struktur' teknis (bener gak ya bahasanya?)  filter keduanya sama, dengan media berbeda.

Singkatnya: 
TRICKLE TOWER --> bioball, jap mat -- tidak sebaik

BAKKI SHOWER --> bacteria house dan kaldness? ; 

Tentu saya yakin pernyataan Om Ricky tsb berdasarkan pengalaman yang bejibun. Apakah jelas-jelas nyata perbedaan hasil yang diberikan oleh Bakki Shower terhadap kualitas air dan penghuninya Om? Mohon pencerahan.

----------


## chester

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Stanley

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chester

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Stanley

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ari-radja

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ari-radja

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gom 7rait

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

> Satu pertanyaan lagi untuk Pak Datta -sebenarnya sudah saya sampaikan di 'Kolamku yang Murah Meriah' tapi belum dijawab-, adalah: apakah dengan kolam di atas permukaan tanah saya bisa menggunakan batako yang diisi dengan besi dan adukan semen seperti kolam milik Pak Datta?
> Saya tunggu jawabannya bos.   
> 
> Ari Solo


Bisa..., justru lebih tepat sasaran. Karena fungsi besi akan maksimal, yaitu menahan beban air kolam. Karena jika di dalam tanah, beban air kolam ikut dibantu ditahan oleh tanah.... 
Tapi berarti ukuran besinya jgn terlalu kecil juga pak....

----------


## ari-radja

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ari-radja

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chester

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## doks

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Stanley

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ari-radja

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gom 7rait

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ari-radja

> Pak Ari
> Bagaimana up-date perkembangannya Pak... masih nggali kah?
> 
> gom


Iya, ini masih nggali tanah> Penggalian agak lama karena adalah bekas bangunan kolamnya yang dicor lantai dasarnya. Lalu ada juga gazebo yang mesti dihilangkan. Tapi, mudah2an minggu depan sudah bisa mulai masang pemipaannya. Setiap ada perkembangan akan langsung saya laporkan ke koi-s supaya dapat masukan pak.
Nuwun,

Ari - Solo

----------


## paimo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ari-radja

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ari-radja

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ari-radja

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hankoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ari-radja

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## PutNus

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## paimo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ari-radja

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

Selama memungkinkan, lebih baik masing-masing untuk menghindari penumpukan kotoran di satu saluran. MANTAP NIH!   ::

----------


## ari-radja

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hankoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## paimo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ari-radja

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## showa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## paimo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ari-radja

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ari-radja

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## showa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hankoi

Pak Ari gambarnya mana, kok gak muncul?   ::

----------


## ari-radja

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dimashp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ari-radja

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## karom

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## karom

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ari-radja

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chester

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ari-radja

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## doddy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## karom

no HP pak Riwin : +62 (811) 329979

----------


## dimashp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hankoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ari-radja

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chester

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## karom

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## paimo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ari-radja

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## paimo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## showa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## showa

maaf, yg ditanya siapa ko malah saya yg jawab, maaf ya om

sekali lagi mohon maaf

----------


## paimo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## R1C

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gom 7rait

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ari-radja

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ari-radja

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ari-radja

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## karom

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ari-radja

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hankoi

PAk Ari, kolamnya bagus dech   ::   ::

----------


## ari-radja

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ari-radja

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dimashp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ari-radja

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hankoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ari-radja

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ari-radja

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SHOWAKU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## paimo

pak ari....
1.tutup bottom drain diletakkan begitu saja ...apa ada penguncinya dikolam....? kalo diletakkan saja apa nggak bergeser suatu saat karena tekanan air....
2.chamber 3-5 jadi diisi bioball saja atau ada media yg lain...?

----------


## ari-radja

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## paimo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## boby_icon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ari-radja

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hankoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ari-radja

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 80en

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## irwhadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hankoi

> Pak Han dan Pak Ari ...dan juga siapa klu anak dan istri klu udah jadi koi ers, dana bisa lebih lancar utk hunting koi...


betuuuuuuL sekali   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## ari-radja

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ari-radja

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 80en

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hankoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gom 7rait

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ari-radja

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ari-radja

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koifishlover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## potenza

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ari-radja

> hi pak ari...
> congrats buat kolam barunya yah...
> tp pak, kok baru sehari semalam sudah hijau getu yah airnya..?
> dulu saya waktu kolam baru kok gak lgsng hijau getu yah... pdhal outdoor jg... any idea pak...?


Pak Koifishlover, itu ngisi airnya sudah seminggu yang lalu, hanya filter baru saya on kan semalam (dua malam sampai hari ini). Jadi sebelum filter on, air sudah hijau pekat, Terima kasih.

Salam,

Ari Solo

----------


## ari-radja

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## khofker

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koifishlover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hankoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ari-radja

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 80en

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ari-radja

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hankoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## irwhadi

Kolamnya keren banget pak. Thank you for sharing with us proses builtnya dari awal sampai sekarang. Kalau ada up date terbaru seperti penambahan atau perubahan (... yg biasanya selalu ada   ::  ) tolong di post pak. Mengenai cost pembuatannya tolong saya di PM infonya ya pak. .
Again, congrats and thank you...

----------


## koifishlover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gom 7rait

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ari-radja

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ari-radja

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## paimo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ari-radja

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hankoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ari-radja

> Mau numpang tanya .. utk pemijahan klu tanpa media utk pemijahan apakah memang bisa jadi?
> 
> Pak Ari, sebelum telur netas itu...ciri2nya kolam nya itu berbusa yah. Jadi nya pengen belajar mijah nih.


Benar pak, kolam berbusa dan setelah menetas baunya amis. Telur-telur itu menempel di dinding kolam, pralon dan selang aerasi. Memang banyak burayaknya, tapi saya kawatir mereka bakal tersedot ke pompa pak. Tks.

Salam,

Ari Solo

----------


## ari-radja

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 80en

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gom 7rait

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ari-radja

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hankoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gom 7rait

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ari-radja

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hankoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gom 7rait

> Kirain....      
> Pernikahan dini....


He..ee...ee.. 

Pak Han, mereka tetap saja tidur satu kelambu (1 kolam maksudnya)... cuma yang betina belum ... gairah, meskipun yang badan jantan sudah sekasar sandpaper no 80. he.e.e.e..

cheers

 ::

----------


## hankoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ari-radja

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wibowoo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ari-radja

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wibowoo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hankoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ari-radja

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wibowoo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hankoi

> Pak Han....bisa lihat jembatan berfungsinya darimana pak....pakai ilmu nerawang yah.....


Itu keliatan di foto kasih makanannya di atas jembatan, bener ga pak Ari?  ::   ::   ::

----------


## ari-radja

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ijo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hankoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ari-radja

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ari-radja

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hankoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ari-radja

> Beneran pak Ari..? Sekarang tambah manteb..?


jelas mantep, orang berat badanku tambah sekilo.   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## wharyono

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Davkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ari-radja

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rudi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ari-radja

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ari-radja

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rudi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## TSA

Halo pak ari ..... gimana perkembangan kolamnya???? .... photo lagi donk ..... biar kita bisa ikut menikmati walaupun cuma lewat gambar .....

TSA

----------


## doddy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ari-radja

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## doks

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## svenni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## vina_pmk

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ari-radja

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## doks

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## svenni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## doks

Thanks Alot Mr. Svenni,

One more Question..About The Bottom Drain, which one suited for my pond, with 2inch, 2.5inch or 3inch???

----------


## mario85

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## indon3sia

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## agent23

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hankoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Faris

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hankoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hankoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

itu di avatar nya om han fotonya om han apa om beryl yah kok mirip  :P  :P

----------


## hankoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## agent23

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hankoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hankoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hariwake

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hariwake

BETUL PAK......  ::  
ditunggu dgn tidak sabar ini foto2nya.......  ::   ::   ::   ::  
just kiding Lho Om Ari....  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## hankoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

